# Sirius can credit E* for at least one new customer!



## DWS44 (Apr 15, 2004)

I never thought much about getting Satellite radio until recently...my parents bought a Pontiac that had XM, and I wasnt very impressed by their channel lineup or the selections on the stations.

THEN...E* picked up Sirius, and after a little time I was addicted. I guess their lineup and musical selections just fit my taste...and losing all the &^%*^% commercials that play on the local radio stations was nice too!

SOOO...today I had a Sirius Starbase tuner installed in my new 350Z, and subscribed to the service for the first time, and loving it! I bought a third-party (PAC) adapter that allowed the tuner to plug directly to the Bose headunit in the Z, rather than the FM Modulation...and the SQ is amazing!


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

DWS44 said:


> I never thought much about getting Satellite radio until recently...my parents bought a Pontiac that had XM, and I wasnt very impressed by their channel lineup or the selections on the stations.
> 
> THEN...E* picked up Sirius, and after a little time I was addicted. I guess their lineup and musical selections just fit my taste...and losing all the &^%*^% commercials that play on the local radio stations was nice too!
> 
> SOOO...today I had a Sirius Starbase tuner installed in my new 350Z, and subscribed to the service for the first time, and loving it! I bought a third-party (PAC) adapter that allowed the tuner to plug directly to the Bose headunit in the Z, rather than the FM Modulation...and the SQ is amazing!


The Echostar mind meld to hook people on sirius music is working. No need to go back to the drawing board now.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I credit Dish Network with hooking me on Sirius. I have a StreamJocky II in the car, and a Kenwood DT-7000S in the house now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Funny I credit with Dish also for getting me into satellite radio, but for different reasons. The hard rock selection on Muzak was so piss poor and what little FM radio plays is all cut up so XM was my next option. Two years and a second XM subscription and a Sirius subscription later I couldn’t be happier.


----------

